

The Ruby Style Guide - mattangriffel
https://github.com/howaboutwe/style-guides/blob/master/ruby.md

======
diegoloop
I also found this useful since it has more diversity of content:
[http://codingstyleguide.com/lang/ruby](http://codingstyleguide.com/lang/ruby)

